# Wich third bike ?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I am 60, started our fun thing 2 years ago.
So far i love my all Alu fatbike 90 mm rims and 4.8 studded tires for our 4 white months.
I also love my XC hardtail 100 mm 29x2.35
I am more an outdoor guy than a cyclist.
Without a car i have been pedaling daily for 18 years.
I feel there is room for a bike inbetween.
I kind of have eliminated the 29 + because the tire options seems quite limited. It would be used like in crosscountry ski trails where we meet more people walking their dog than mountain bikers. No biker travels 2 x 60 minutes by car for those trails but when they are 2 minutes away they are good enough.
I enjoy climbing and do not focus on jumping nor speed. I can ride 4 hours daily but power is not on my list of qualities. 
Would a 27 + be a good fit for me?
A hardtail?
A full suspension?
I know they do demos but i am sure i am not the first in this situation so thank you for your input.
PS. I think using my fat 12 months is not a good option for a small guy like me.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Get something like a low end 27+ Hightower with 2.8" tires.


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

I am 54 and just got my first full sus bike. Get one! They are a hoot! This is what I got:
https://www.jensonusa.com/Kona-Hei-Hei-Trail-Bike-2017

Super fun bike!

If you're looking at 27.5+, there should be plenty out there to chose from. I say go for it.

p.s. I have four bikes, so I know it's nice to have a little variety!


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

HotHead said:


> I am 54 and just got my first full sus bike. Get one! They are a hoot! This is what I got:
> https://www.jensonusa.com/Kona-Hei-Hei-Trail-Bike-2017
> 
> Super fun bike!
> ...


Exactly, i might pedal an other 30 years x say 360 days = a bunch, so it also helps my physique not allways the same posture. I am planning to try a hardtail soon i hope i like it to save weight and maintenance but if needed i will try a full suspension. It is not about blasting downhill but avoiding mosquitos and dealing with bad rocks.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

MSU Alum said:


> Get something like a low end 27+ Hightower with 2.8" tires.


Full suspension or hardtail?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

33red said:


> ...I am more an outdoor guy than a cyclist.
> ...No biker travels 2 x 60 minutes by car for those trails but when they are 2 minutes away they are good enough.
> ---I enjoy climbing and do not focus on jumping nor speed. I can ride 4 hours daily but power is not on my list of qualities...


That sounds like a job for a gravel bike.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Velobike said:


> That sounds like a job for a gravel bike.


I had a cyclocross 4 years ago and i am not planning on getting one. I did not explained my dilemma properly. 
With a car i could go to trail networks and enjoy my 29 in hardtail and slowly improve. I get away from Montreal by train but can access networks that are fun in the winter on a fatbike but without the snow cover in many area i miss what we call the monster truck factor. The capability to just pass over obstacles. Like early last winter in a park with a little snow i avoided rolling down a set of cement stairs to be safe, my skills are not that advanced but the next week i rolled down because i had a plan B. I just felt secure that a fall might not result with a broken bike nor an injury because there was more snow. The fallowing week i went up a short set of stairs with the help of the snow.

Around here some put a suspension fork on their fatbike to use them year round but the wide rims added to the wide tires just results in more drag that a small guy like me can deal with. If i go to slow the mosquitos just eat me up. Some buy 29 plus wheels but having 2 forks, 4 tires and 4 wheels is not saving money so having a third bike makes sense. I just have to buy it used test it and resale it if it is not suited for me. Your input helps me find the proper one.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

33red said:


> Full suspension or hardtail?


It only comes in full suspension.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

33red said:


> Would a 27 + be a good fit for me?
> A hardtail?
> A full suspension?


If it were me, I'd add a full suspension to my fleet if I didn't already have one. At 57 years old, I like to focus more on fun than working hard on things like line choice for climbing and steep rough descents. Today's full suspension bikes make it more fun (and easier) than work. And, again, at 57, the added plushness doesn't hurt!

As for tire size... I feel that depends some on the terrain you normally ride, as well as feel. Where I spend most of my time, 27.5 non plus is perfect. Also, I prefer the stiffer feel of nonplus tires. Nothing wrong with plus tires (or 29's), just personal preference. Also remember a 27.5 plus can be about the same overall diameter as a 29 nonplus.


----------



## ethierjung (May 30, 2017)

Tire size compatibility is relevant to your height. if I were in your situation I would pick up a Stache 9.9 29+. Light, fast, fun. Splits what you have down the middle but I think you will find the 29+ confidence inspireing with a Minion DHF on the front.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

ethierjung said:


> Tire size compatibility is relevant to your height. if I were in your situation I would pick up a Stache 9.9 29+. Light, fast, fun. Splits what you have down the middle but I think you will find the 29+ confidence inspireing with a Minion DHF on the front.


Thanks, i will try to test 1.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

A Stache is a 29+ to try. You can also run 2.6 tires.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Velobike said:


> That sounds like a job for a gravel bike.


What came to mind unless there's a goal to push the off road capabilities such as what a suspension trail bike or AM type hard tail can do.

My wife and I are quite obsessed with the MTB trail riding but found a whole lot more love for the all road and touring type than we expected. We ride a Fargo and Sutra Ltd. set up to work about anywhere and really love them. There are times when you can't beat or really want MTB style handlebars but the heavy duty drop bar bikes have also covered a lot more non-paved stuff than many might think.

We prefer steel and plastic frames but if budget is an issue there are nice all road. CX, gravel, tour types either side of $1000.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

I second the 27.5 full suspension for that kind of riding. My Farley EX8 (27.5/3.8 tires) with FS is a blast both on our local singletrack and on the many, many miles of snowmobile trails around here.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

How in the world did I miss a "Let's Spend Somebody Else's Money" thread?! Always fun.

Short travel FS bike, for sure.

You've already got the HT covered.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Cuyuna said:


> I second the 27.5 full suspension for that kind of riding. My Farley EX8 (27.5/3.8 tires) with FS is a blast both on our local singletrack and on the many, many miles of snowmobile trails around here.


Looks like the one I just bought. I'm dig'n it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatGuyontheTrail (Sep 22, 2018)

I've been in your place (bike wise), pretty close age wise, but cycling to/from work for 3+ decades. The 27.5+ is a great middle bike but personally I'd add something you can ride gravel/tour/commute... on. Like a Fargo with gravel tires or a Cutthroat.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

Check out a Cannondale Bad Habit. very fun bike to ride. https://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/B...1b0-46a4-a7a0-78f3a70b1f1e&parentid=undefined


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

armii said:


> Check out a Cannondale Bad Habit. very fun bike to ride. https://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/B...1b0-46a4-a7a0-78f3a70b1f1e&parentid=undefined


Do you know how much it weights?
Thanks


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

33red said:


> Do you know how much it weights?
> Thanks


about 32lbs, I believe that is about the same as most aluminum FS plus tire bikes.


----------



## jwhan (Mar 13, 2010)

Cuyuna said:


> I second the 27.5 full suspension for that kind of riding. My Farley EX8 (27.5/3.8 tires) with FS is a blast both on our local singletrack and on the many, many miles of snowmobile trails around here.


I just had my LBS order one of those for me yesterday!
I have never ridden or even seen one "in person" but it looks like a blast!
How long have you had yours? The only thing that concerns me is extended climbing, I'm sure it's no light weight.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

It is a blast, and is about the only bike I ride on the trails, year round. I have about a 4 mile ride to the closest single track parking area. I’ll either ride the pavement, snowmobile trails, or an abandoned railroad grade to get there, or in the winter I’ll ride across the lake I live on (trails start on the other end). For pavement or for climbing, I lock the suspension out. It is a heavy bike...about 32 lbs but I don’t really notice it...I just gear down. The 1x11 drive train is great. I’ve had it two years...the only hardware change I’ve made is changing the brakes over to XT’s, and converting to tubeless. The traction that it gets on the trails is crazy and really encourages faster riding, which makes the suspension even more fun. The 27.5 rims work great (they’re tubeless-ready and that’s an easy process). Tire diameter is 29.5 inches, so it rolls very well. If I’m riding on pavement much, I’ll air the tires up. On the trails I ride at about 10 PSI. In the winter, about 4-5 psi.

I’ve been very pleased with it and haven’t felt the need for another bike for the trails. It’s been reliable and trouble-free....only basic maintenance required. My goal for mountain biking isn’t the mountain biking...it’s being out in the woods. I’m not looking to set records, I just wanted a bike that would handle a wide variety of terrain with competence.


----------



## jwhan (Mar 13, 2010)

Cuyuna said:


> It is a blast, and is about the only bike I ride on the trails, year round. I have about a 4 mile ride to the closest single track parking area. I'll either ride the pavement, snowmobile trails, or an abandoned railroad grade to get there, or in the winter I'll ride across the lake I live on (trails start on the other end). For pavement or for climbing, I lock the suspension out. It is a heavy bike...about 32 lbs but I don't really notice it...I just gear down. The 1x11 drive train is great. I've had it two years...the only hardware change I've made is changing the brakes over to XT's, and converting to tubeless. The traction that it gets on the trails is crazy and really encourages faster riding, which makes the suspension even more fun. The 27.5 rims work great (they're tubeless-ready and that's an easy process). Tire diameter is 29.5 inches, so it rolls very well. If I'm riding on pavement much, I'll air the tires up. On the trails I ride at about 10 PSI. In the winter, about 4-5 psi.
> 
> I've been very pleased with it and haven't felt the need for another bike for the trails. It's been reliable and trouble-free....only basic maintenance required. My goal for mountain biking isn't the mountain biking...it's being out in the woods. I'm not looking to set records, I just wanted a bike that would handle a wide variety of terrain with competence.


Thanks for all the info! 
I pretty much do the same, ride the APT (paved) 5 miles south to the two trails in the national park or 3 miles north to the trail in the metro park.
I'm done worrying about where I place on Strava at this point also!


----------



## tomboyjr (Jul 16, 2009)

I am a few years older than you. Been riding since 1990, (though some years more than others.) For you youngsters, that was before suspension. 

In my opinion, I love 29ers. Since I rode my first one 8 or so years ago, thats all I have owned. Now I have a long travel Kona, and a Salsa Spearfish. I think the Spearfish is the perfect bike for me. 80mm travel in the rear, and I have a 120 fork on it. Its light, efficient, and really just the right amount of rear travel. I don't jump or do drops. But here in CT the trails are mostly rocky and rooty, and this bike handles it all. 

I enjoy riding the Kona, don't get me wrong. I rode it 2 days ago. But it feels so squishy and slow compared to the Salsa.

So I guess my recommendation would be a short travel XC bike.


----------



## jwhan (Mar 13, 2010)

Cuyuna said:


> It is a blast, and is about the only bike I ride on the trails, year round. I have about a 4 mile ride to the closest single track parking area. I'll either ride the pavement, snowmobile trails, or an abandoned railroad grade to get there, or in the winter I'll ride across the lake I live on (trails start on the other end). For pavement or for climbing, I lock the suspension out. It is a heavy bike...about 32 lbs but I don't really notice it...I just gear down. The 1x11 drive train is great. I've had it two years...the only hardware change I've made is changing the brakes over to XT's, and converting to tubeless. The traction that it gets on the trails is crazy and really encourages faster riding, which makes the suspension even more fun. The 27.5 rims work great (they're tubeless-ready and that's an easy process). Tire diameter is 29.5 inches, so it rolls very well. If I'm riding on pavement much, I'll air the tires up. On the trails I ride at about 10 PSI. In the winter, about 4-5 psi.
> 
> I've been very pleased with it and haven't felt the need for another bike for the trails. It's been reliable and trouble-free....only basic maintenance required. My goal for mountain biking isn't the mountain biking...it's being out in the woods. I'm not looking to set records, I just wanted a bike that would handle a wide variety of terrain with competence.


One other question.
I read somewhere that the ground clearance was low.
Do you have an idea of the distance from the bottom of the bottom bracket to the ground? (unweighted)


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

jwhan said:


> One other question.
> I read somewhere that the ground clearance was low.
> Do you have an idea of the distance from the bottom of the bottom bracket to the ground? (unweighted)


I just measured it at about 13 inches unweighted to the bottom of the bottom bracket housing. I've never scuffed it, only rarely get pedal strikes.


----------



## jwhan (Mar 13, 2010)

Cuyuna said:


> I just measured it at about 13 inches unweighted to the bottom of the bottom bracket housing. I've never scuffed it, only rarely get pedal strikes.


Great, thanks!
That's actually 1 in. higher than my EX 9.8.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks! I finaly got a HT 120 mm 27.5x3.0, 40mm rims. It was an unsold that luckily just happened to be my size. Here we are about half the time on fat, half on mountain. The weather swings up and down.


----------

